

Brent's Patches to the Ruby intepreter - jacktang
http://sites.google.com/site/brentsrubypatches/

======
jacktang
Did you try it?

------
ilkhd2
Ruby's performance is often a reason for emotionally charged discussions, but
I have not seen yet any decent analysis why it has the problems at first
place. Any suggestions, links?

